# Can I Have Two Kindle for Mac Apps on One Laptop?



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr. 007 and I have separate Amazon accounts for our Kindles but we occasionally use each other's laptop.  We already had my Kindle for Mac app on his laptop but when I tried downloading a second "Kindle for Mac" app from his Amazon account, the only Kindle app his laptop will open is mine.  

Can I not have two Kindle for Mac apps loaded on one laptop?  Do I have to rename the first one so the laptop will think it's a different app?  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think a better option would be to de-register and re-register the app depending on which account you want to use. You can do this in the Preferences under the Kindle menu option.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------

